# KFC - Cat Heroin?



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

Had a KFC last night, thought I'd throw a few bits to the cats, and then all hell broke loose! :war:

They when off there tits clawing and whining for more, it was like watching a bunch of desperate smack addicts circle the table wait for a hit! :gasp:

It took them about 2 hours to settle, what the hell do they put in KFC! :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not so bothered about what they put in their chicken - it's how they treat their chickens that bothers me!


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lmao.. i think anyone wud fight for a KFC.. my OH said to me tonght im going KFC actuly planning for a KFC.. whhhaat lol


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

my cat goes like this on a general daily basis.especially if we buy asdas own cat biscuits lol.i love seeing her like it its funny.but do avoid most things that sends her like it now as the house is permantly trashed lol


----------



## Donz (Jan 8, 2009)

My cat does this with smoked salmon!!

I'm obsessed with it at the moment so I treat myself once a week to a pack and a prawn cocktail, but cut all the darker bits off and feed them to her and she goes nuts!!

I have to shut her outside till I've finished eating the rest or she'd be fighting me for it!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> I'm not so bothered about what they put in their chicken - it's how they treat their chickens that bothers me!


 
That video was proven to be filmed by the animal rights organisation that were showing it.... They do things like that regularly to try and get more people on their side. Although, I don't know how "good" the chickens are actually cared for, but don't go by that video that made the rounds a few years ago.


----------



## lizardloverrach (Dec 1, 2008)

akuma 天;3615734 said:


> Had a KFC last night, thought I'd throw a few bits to the cats, and then all hell broke loose! :war:
> 
> They when off there tits clawing and whining for more, it was like watching a bunch of desperate smack addicts circle the table wait for a hit! :gasp:
> 
> It took them about 2 hours to settle, what the hell do they put in KFC! :lol2:


 
:lol2:


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

omg dont talk to me about cats and food. My oldest two are so naughty, if ur eating something they want, they will sneak up behind u on the settee, and then when u arent looking, whack it off your fork so it goes on the floor and they can eat it! :bash:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

haha made me laugh soo much :lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

akuma 天;3615734 said:


> what the hell do they put in KFC! :lol2:


 apart from the growth hormones and antibiotics? 
KFC Kentucky Farmed Cruelty. Mmmmmmm taste the misery!!!!

YouTube - KFC Cruelty


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> That video was proven to be filmed by the animal rights organisation that were showing it.... They do things like that regularly to try and get more people on their side. Although, I don't know how "good" the chickens are actually cared for, but don't go by that video that made the rounds a few years ago.


 So what if it was filmed by the AR brigade? It doesn't make it untrue. In fact it is actually farmed at a chicken farm typical of the kind which goes to produce KFC chicken. I cannot see how any sane minded person can possible see any good in KFC or the way the birds are farmed and to insinuate that because the AR's filmed the abuse, it is somehow not really abuse at all.
As you might imagine, I feel very strongly on this issue.


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

I love KFC, it is awesome, people can get on there high horse all they want ill still eat it. Zinger Tower all the way... Woooohooooo:mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Bebeop1980 said:


> I love KFC, it is awesome, people can get on there high horse all they want ill still eat it. Zinger Tower all the way... Woooohooooo:mf_dribble:


it has nothing to do with high horses. It is a simple matter of some people finding terrible animal suffering to be unacceptable and others being absolutely fine and happy knowing that they have caused animals to suffer.
I am one of the former, and you are one of the latter obviously. I wouldn't eat KFC if each bit came with a thousand pount cheque attached, because I am an animal lover.
Apart from the fact that it is high in fat and high in salt and will make you a blubber-bum with a face full of pimples :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't personally eat at KFC, but I also can't take an animal rights group seriously that does things like that to get their point across. Maybe it does actually happen in the KFC warehouses. I don't know. But I do know that video was filmed by those who say they are so against the cruelty they showed. THAT particular AR group has been caught out in many different forms of the exact same behavior.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I don't personally eat at KFC, but I also can't take an animal rights group seriously that does things like that to get their point across. Maybe it does actually happen in the KFC warehouses. I don't know. But I do know that video was filmed by those who say they are so against the cruelty they showed. THAT particular AR group has been caught out in many different forms of the exact same behavior.


 Was it PETA? I don't like them much. However, I know how factory farmed chickens live and die and it's as bad as in the clip. I'd be sick if I had to eat it.I know I'm a bit extreme in my ethics but I just won't buy any poultry products or anything with it in. I won't even buy things like quiche because they contain battery eggs.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup... It was PETA


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Im with Pam here, i wont eat KFC, I don't really care who filmed it no one can say its not happening as theres video evidence! I wont ever eat it, but then I dont eat a whole lot of other meat thats not been home reared


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

forgive me if im wrong but i think what amalthea is sayin is that the PETA staged it??
ive seen the video and i agree its pretty sick but theres only so much i can belive from PETA because there a pretty crazy bunch of people :lol2: wouldnt put it past them to stage some sick video like that just to get their way:bash:
stu


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol2: One of our cats will sit on the back of the couch and wait for you to sit back to eat and then rest his front paws on your shoulder, if you go to eat something you want he smacks you in the mouth with his paw and trys to nick the food. :devil:

Whilst I dont agree with buying ANY animal from a source you dont know, nobody can fight the fact that KFC is totally awesome (and no, I dont eat it).


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> forgive me if im wrong but i think what amalthea is sayin is that the PETA staged it??
> ive seen the video and i agree its pretty sick but theres only so much i can belive from PETA because there a pretty crazy bunch of people :lol2: wouldnt put it past them to stage some sick video like that just to get their way:bash:
> stu


 
That's exactly what I mean, Stu  You just say it much better than me :notworthy:


----------



## miss_rawr (Mar 18, 2009)

bampoisongirl said:


> omg dont talk to me about cats and food. My oldest two are so naughty, if ur eating something they want, they will sneak up behind u on the settee, and then when u arent looking, whack it off your fork so it goes on the floor and they can eat it! :bash:


:lol2: bless ya


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd much rather starve than ever eat KFC. Think because I would never eat it when I was a kid either (not that my parents would ever have feed us such rubbish). Being brought up in a less than monatarily weathly family, my parents made a choice, my mum gave up smaoking and dad gave up the pub all so we had that little bit extra to buy free range eggs and food. My parents valued feeding us quality food rather than anything factory farmed, on both an ethical and moral level.
My kids will turn there nose up at anything like that and my daughter will not touch any chicken that has not been reared at home.

KFC is factory farmed Chicken, end of. They ARE kept in dire conditions. We grew up near an intensive farm and when the 3/4 month clean out came, we could smell it for miles it was that bad! And those chickens had been reared inside there, that smell was vile. Living breast deep in their own mess, crammed against each other and never having seen daylight from the day they rolled in there, unless it was done at evening in which case having never seen daylight at all.

You can't see the preasure sores on them legs when covered in a battered blanket of lies.

KFC, not fer me, nor my cats! I wouldn't dream of feeding such low and poor quality food to either my children or my animals.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

I love the Zinger Tower burgers cant beat them.:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

*kfc*

the secrets in the taste


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> I'd much rather starve than ever eat KFC. Think because I would never eat it when I was a kid either (not that my parents would ever have feed us such rubbish). Being brought up in a less than monatarily weathly family, my parents made a choice, my mum gave up smaoking and dad gave up the pub all so we had that little bit extra to buy free range eggs and food. My parents valued feeding us quality food rather than anything factory farmed, on both an ethical and moral level.
> My kids will turn there nose up at anything like that and my daughter will not touch any chicken that has not been reared at home.
> 
> KFC is factory farmed Chicken, end of. They ARE kept in dire conditions. We grew up near an intensive farm and when the 3/4 month clean out came, we could smell it for miles it was that bad! And those chickens had been reared inside there, that smell was vile. Living breast deep in their own mess, crammed against each other and never having seen daylight from the day they rolled in there, unless it was done at evening in which case having never seen daylight at all.
> ...


 
sorry darlin but i love KFC.. especially the gravy, i have to buy a tub for the chips and one to drink


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> We grew up near an intensive farm and when the 3/4 month clean out came, we could smell it for miles it was that bad! And those chickens had been reared inside there, that smell was vile. Living breast deep in their own mess, crammed against each other and never having seen daylight from the day they rolled in there, unless it was done at evening in which case having never seen daylight at all.


There is a farm in the village where I live aswell and OMG doesn't it stink!!! A couple days the smell lingers and god help you if you're down wind of the place

Nah, wont do KFC either....and not because of that clip either, I can't download videos lol


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> forgive me if im wrong but i think what amalthea is sayin is that the PETA staged it??
> ive seen the video and i agree its pretty sick but theres only so much i can belive from PETA because there a pretty crazy bunch of people :lol2: wouldnt put it past them to stage some sick video like that just to get their way:bash:
> stu


 They may have staged this vid, they may not have staged it. Either way, what you se in the vid is a true and accurate idea as to how these birds are farmed all over the world. It's vile.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

No offense people, but this thread was suppose to be about my cute silly moggies begging for food, not a animal right winge, so please only comments on the OP topic:2thumb:


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> They may have staged this vid, they may not have staged it. Either way, what you se in the vid is a true and accurate idea as to how these birds are farmed all over the world. It's vile.


yes but the one i saw they were stampin on the birds!
stu


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

My Dog loves KFC too, like your cats she goes mental....:mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

stubeanz said:


> yes but the one i saw they were stampin on the birds!
> stu


 and you think this don't go on? Not see the newspaper report a couple of years ago about the workers at Bernard matthews, playing cricket using young turkeys as a ball and one picking up a bird and cracking it's neck which can be clearly heard in the video. Nobody soft hearted would work at one of these terrible places so the sort of ppl who do work in them are the sort to kick, stamp on, and otherwise be generally cruel. The vid's which come out are only the tip of the iceberg as to what goes on on a daily basis by the sickos who work in them and if ppl are seen stamping on birds in the vid, I'm afraid I simply do not believe that this has been staged or set up by PETA . It happens in factory farmed animals all over the world. Vids have been made of cruelty happening to chickens, turkeys, pigs etc.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

akuma 天;3625032 said:


> No offense people, but this thread was suppose to be about my cute silly moggies begging for food, not a animal right winge, so please only comments on the OP topic:2thumb:


 you post, people reply, a thread diverges, what is the problem. I'm surprised anyone could think that an animal cruelty issue is so trivial but then you do support the factory farming industry don't you?


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

i didnt mention that it doesnt go on i agree its a sick n :censor: up world we live in and until everyone changes their mentality theres nothing thats going to change ... how do we know this doesnt happen at all tescos, sainsburys, m&s and yes even the one the only lidl haha factorys? answer- WE DONT and unfortunatly like all jobs people probably have days were they lapse and cant be bothered so most probably does go on. 
i dont agree with it but its a fact of life it happens and i think this thread should just stay on topic that its very funny to IMAGINE a cat of smack haha


----------

